# what gets you highest with least weed



## i see a whole new world (Jan 28, 2007)

im on a budget here and im trying to make something that will fuck me up the most yet use the least weed 

any suggestions


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 28, 2007)

firecracker but that shit tastes just like it is shit.


----------



## i see a whole new world (Jan 28, 2007)

i dont care how its ganna taste i just wanna get fucked up as possible of as little weed because i have a eight to last me a month cuz my dealer went somewhere for a month everyone else i know has shit weed and they sell it for way too much and i dont have the money for it


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 28, 2007)

good firecracker thread;
Firecrackers Work! Detailed Instructions. (Pictures) - Grasscity.com Forums

gl getting fucked up.


----------



## i see a whole new world (Jan 28, 2007)

thanx ive been readin up on it for like 2 hours so theyr probably ganna turn out good 
im makin them for school tomorow so does anyone know if i can bake em at home then wait 30 minutes till school starts and if i can eat them then or will it lower the potency


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 28, 2007)

the thc is suspended in the oil and fat of the peanut butter. it is not going anywheres in that short of time. remember it takes some time for it to hit. and man does it hit!


----------



## i see a whole new world (Jan 29, 2007)

this is awesome i have a 2 hour delayed opening so i can make em and get the bud frum my dealer cuz i ran out yesterday and i thought i had more but i didnt


----------



## battosai (Jan 29, 2007)

i see a whole new world said:


> im on a budget here and im trying to make something that will fuck me up the most yet use the least weed
> 
> any suggestions


sure. go get a one hitter and be kind with your flame.. light it slowly. you'll get ripped in way less weed than u pack in a bowl.


----------



## drochoker (Jan 29, 2007)

do firecrackers make your oven reek of weed when you are making them?


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 29, 2007)

you can also try this one;

*CW's Layered Leary Biscuits

*_Ingredients:_
-Two crackers (your choice - I prefer the Herb & Vegetable Ritz, myself. It helps "mask" any unwanted flavors, or use "Water Crackers").
-Any cheese (I prefer Velveeta - it melts smoother and more even, also it contains more fatty oils for optimal infusion. It also doesn't burn as easily). 
-Butter
-Black Pepper 
-Olive Oil. 
-Our favorite herb. 
-(optional) Salami.

_Process:
_Begin by mixing the few pinches of black pepper (also herb if you're daring!) and the olive oil in a seperate container. Brush both sides of crackers with the mixture, as this helps taste, consistency/texture, and cooking process. Soften butter to nearly melting consistency, and spread on one side of crackers only. Sprinkle a little bit of our favorite herb on the buttered side, placing a thin strip of cheese on top, followed by another sprinkling of herb, and another piece of cheese (or even salami! yum!!!). Put one cracker on top of another, wrap in foil and bake at 325 for 25 minutes. 

it is supposedly good and does not have that puke taste of firecrackers. pulled this from cw101, thanks. haven't tried it but that shit sounds really good!


----------



## dankciti (Jan 29, 2007)

oh dude i thought a _firecracker_ was like another name for a dip, or a t-bird. LMFAO iguess ive done too many bad things.


----------



## i see a whole new world (Jan 29, 2007)

battosai said:


> sure. go get a one hitter and be kind with your flame.. light it slowly. you'll get ripped in way less weed than u pack in a bowl.


whats a one hitter???

and no drochoker your oven wont stink and it wont even taste bad if you make sure your cracker is folded tightly with aluminum foil

and i made one and ate it at 3 and its 9 right now and im still pretty high


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 29, 2007)

a one hitter is also called a pinchie hitter or a bat. It's usually a small straight pipe that's about the length of a cigarette. It has no screen. You pack it and it's usually good for 3-4 easy hits or 2 gnarly ones.


----------



## theollister (Feb 1, 2007)

battosai said:


> sure. go get a one hitter and be kind with your flame.. light it slowly. you'll get ripped in way less weed than u pack in a bowl.


I did that, its a good idea. ALSO, like just the edge of the green, dont lite the whole bowl up, conserve and make every hit count...be sure to hold each hit for a minimum of 5 seconds yada yada yada

firecrackers DO work, if you're lazy enough, you can just microwave them on low power for 3 minutes on like a 2-3 power. I like to eat about a gram or gram-half, and take a few bong rips, gets me going for HOURS (4-5 solid hours of high).


----------



## SuperDaveJr712 (Feb 1, 2007)

I just pack like half a gram in my ice catcher, take like 5 big rips, stoned. Stoooned.





I'm gonna try those "firecrackers" though, they're basically Leary biscuits only with an oven instead of a microwave. I'm going to try one with peanut butter and another with cheese or just butter or something. I've used cheese in the microwave, but never in the oven. We'll see what happens....


----------



## NoobieGrower (Feb 1, 2007)

i see a whole new world said:


> i dont care how its ganna taste i just wanna get fucked up as possible of as little weed because i have a eight to last me a month cuz my dealer went somewhere for a month everyone else i know has shit weed and they sell it for way too much and i dont have the money for it


You should try Salvia (legal weed) its fuckin insane!


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL its called a eighth and how can you make it last you a month!!>?!?!?!?! that only lasts me a day....


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 13, 2007)

NoobieGrower said:


> You should try Salvia (legal weed) its fuckin insane!


The high lasts 5 mins... you should smoke it once every 2 weeks... or it makes you a fucking retard mate....


----------



## drochoker (Feb 13, 2007)

i baked my firecrackers in the oven at 325 for 25 mins...and ate two and didnt get high at all...what could be the problem?


----------



## Missbravo (Feb 13, 2007)

make a gravity bong. It gets you killer rips with just a`little weed.

you'll need

2 liter bottle
original bottle cap
sharp knife
a bucket (somewhat bigger than your bottle)
water
tin foil
your weed
lighter

cut the bottom of your 2 liter bottle out leave as much of the bottle intact as possible.then take your cap and cut a hole out of the top and put your foil on top of it and form a bowl to put your weed in, poke small holes for the smoke to go through.put the cap back on your bottle.next put your bottle in your bucket and fill the bucket until its almost to the top of the bottle and leaving a little bit of air still. put your weed in the tin bowl.put your lighter to the weed and and very *slowly* pull up the bottle, keep your lighter to the weed when pulling up. you will see the smoke filling the bottle, and when you can't pull it up any longer becuase the smoke will come out of the bottom if the bottle gets out of the water, screw off the cap and put your lips around the top and push the bottle back down into the water.hold it in as long as possible. 

if that wasn't descriptive enough you can find plenty of stuff about in on google.

hope that helps


----------



## roll.it.up (Feb 28, 2007)

how much pot do you suggest putting in each fire cracker?


----------



## stevesmokesweed (Feb 28, 2007)

wouldn't just swallowing a small bud do the same thing ?


----------



## theollister (Feb 28, 2007)

nope, thc needs to be extracted by process of heat to be effective.


----------



## zensmith (Feb 28, 2007)

NoobieGrower said:


> You should try Salvia (legal weed) its fuckin insane!


Fuck you.. most ignorant thing i have ever read. btw salvia is not 'legal weed' in any sense. it is a completely different type of high and shouldnt be messed with by inexperienced people.


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 1, 2007)

Missbravo said:


> make a gravity bong. It gets you killer rips with just a`little weed.
> 
> you'll need
> 
> ...


this is my suggestion also, except screw the foil, i simply melt a socket piece into a cap, and it lasts me years. my suggestion is to find a small socket piece, you goal is 1 pack 1 pull/hit, so it should be small, my socket piece is a 7/32, this has worked the best for me, no screen needed. cut a hole directly in the center of the cap, and keep it clean, you can even use a drill, but make sure it's just a bit smaller than the socket, so you have to press hard to pop it in, then, you'll need a torch lighter, a regular lighter takes extremely too long to heat it up properly, the lighter will get too hot. Anyhow, heat just the metal piece with a torch lighter, not the plastic! Right as you see the plastic start to "glisten" around the metal piece, take the lighter off, and the bowl piece should melt in snug quite nicely. if you overheat it, it's ok.. just get a new cap - any try again. pepsi caps are best in my area... the liner comes out properly, coke's does not. you don't want plastic burning when you hit this thing, use a bic only, not the torch, when smoking, this is bad for you.

as far as filling the water up, i reccomend filling it only to the line where the bottle starts to get smaller in diameter, this is lessen your chances of getting watering in your mouth if you go to far. the water moves much faster up that smaller area and it WILL catch you off guard and make your puke.

hope i helped.


----------

